# Poly and Deer hair Caddis



## Old Steelhead Dude (Jan 5, 2003)

Fly Type: Dry 
Target Species: Trout 
Region Fished: Northeast US 
Imitation: Caddis Flies 
Materials Used
Hook - Standard Dry fly hook 12-20
Thread - 8/0 color to match hatch
Body - Thread 
Wing - Deer hair over poly yarn fibers 
Tying Instructions
Start thread on hook shank
Make a thin body with thread 
Tie in wisp of poly yarn to match color of caddis hatch and trim.
Use a hair stacker to stack a small clump of deer body hair tie over the poly wing and whip finish then trim deer hair (leave small butt ends of deer for head (as shown)












This time of year the black caddis are hatching in this part of the country 
To match it I would use a small size 16-18 hook black thread and a black wisp of sparkle yarn.

OSD.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Thanks for the post. I must do something wrong on tying caddis because I always have trouble getting the head to look that neat.


----------



## hooknem (Mar 14, 2003)

Nice looking fly OSD. I have a question. What's the difference between deer and elk hair for the caddis. Is it a floatation thing? Personally, I've tied the caddis fly with coastal deer hair which seems to make a nice fly too.


----------



## The Junkie (Feb 23, 2004)

Im curious to hear what OSD has to say on that to . I know Elk hair is hollow for better flotation and I also know that I have a harder time spinning elk and when I use deer hair it comes in fuller so I think deer hair is thinner, although im far from expert.


----------



## Old Steelhead Dude (Jan 5, 2003)

Yes both Elk and Deer hair are hollow to provide the animal insulation against the elements i.e. (winter) thats why its important to use a good northern deer body hair when trying (certain parts of a deers pelt have different attributes)
Deer harvested in the northern part of this country have the best coats for hollow insulating body hair, and will provide good floatability
(When tying Dry flies with deer try not to use belly hair or tail)
Quoting AK. Best one of the foremost experts on tying dry flies 



> Don't use elk hair. It is thick and flares and breaks very easily. White -tail deer hair comes in all the same colors and tip markings as elk yet it is much finer and stronger hair making tying easier and faster and the resulting in a more durable fly



This fly with the deer body hair combined with the poly yarn is a good floater.


OSD.


----------



## The Junkie (Feb 23, 2004)

Ok, I understand everthing you said and I believe you and definately a.k.. But why does everone always say and make/tie "elk hair" caddis. Seems a little odd. I will probably have to sit down at my vise tonite and tie a deer hair caddis just because. Im starting to dabble in bamboo rods so if anyone is looking pm me, I have 4 rods coming in from England next week.


----------



## Rising Trout Flies (May 20, 2004)

Steve said:


> Thanks for the post. I must do something wrong on tying caddis because I always have trouble getting the head to look that neat.


What is your problem? What do they look like?

I usually hold the elk hair ABOVE the hook and make a few wraps around the hair ONLY. Then I make a few wraps securing the hair to the hook. Tie off with your knot of choice & trim the elk hair if neccessary.

I hope that helps.


----------

